# particles floating in skeeter pee



## gizmo206 (Mar 22, 2015)

I have some original recipe skeeter pee and a cranberry lime and a dragon blood with white particles floating in them. I add 1/2 tsp Kmeta, 2 1/2 tsp sorbate, and Sparkolliod and let them sit for two weeks they were very clear filtered them at bottling. Taste is wonderful any ideas what could be floating in them ?


----------

